
I have a Million Dollar startup. Should I opt for a job at Big 4? - heythisisom
I&#x27;m a recent Computer Science graduate also the CTO of a Million dollar startup. Being a Computer science Engineer and Tech enthusiast, my long time goal was to get the taste of work culture at one of the Big 4. especially to learn a lot about the engineering practices and working in large-scale systems. But now, I&#x27;m put up in a situation to choose between my Startup and Working at Big 4.
======
cocktailpeanuts
WTH is a "Million dollar startup"?

Million dollar revenue? Million dollar profit? Million dollar valuation?

If you have million dollar revenue or profit but don't have control, then
you're just an employee at a small business. It's better to work at a more
successful company than a company you don't care about.

If you DO own the company (not just the "CTO" title but actually own shares),
then it would be weird that you're asking this question.

If you're talking about a million dollar valuation...hahaha.

------
CyberFonic
Since you feel compelled to ask the question, I suspect that you do NOT have
$1M in cash in your bank account. So you'll earn more and learn heaps at a Big
4 company ... that is if they will hire you. Calling yourself a CS engineer
hints that you don't have any qualifications, because that term is never used.
An engineer is somebody who has completed an accredited engineering degree.
Just like a dentist is not any guy with a pair of pliers.

------
tiredwired
Why not a 100 million dollar startup or a billion dollar startup?

